# Which intake is this?



## Hheat (Feb 16, 2007)

Hey guys im new to the forum. I'm about to buy a 06 GTO and i was just searchnig around and found pics of this persons intake. Idk if its an aftermarket setup or is it custom built. It loks like a really good intake especially how it looks to connect to the hood so no hot air get in there.
Thanks


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Is it the Lingenfelter?


----------



## Hheat (Feb 16, 2007)

Here is the lingenfelter(just got it from their website)










Cool i guess it is it. Thanks.

Does anyone on here have it? How do you like it?


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

I guess it is the best intake. If you want to get that sort of thing.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

It's the LPE. I lot of people doubt if you will see any gains with these intakes. But a lot of folks fail to realize that the more mods you have the more gains each mod will benefit the other. 

Here's a link on the results of my last tune. Check out what the tuner says about the CAI in post #3. As you will read, when used with other mods they DO affect the tuning and power output. Using them by themselves won't give you much if any gains at all.

http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=128077


----------



## Hheat (Feb 16, 2007)

Im buying the GTO as a weekend car only. Im probaly not going to do any exhaust work to it. So basically this CAI is worthless wighout a tune afterwards?


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Hheat said:


> Im buying the GTO as a weekend car only. Im probaly not going to do any exhaust work to it. So basically this CAI is worthless wighout a tune afterwards?



If all you're going to have is the CAI then yes it is worthless. You figure the average tune is around $450 and I doubt if you'll even see 5 rwhp. BUT if you're not just focused on power gains alone the tune will be worth it because you can have the shift firmness increased (auto only of course), torque management removed, the speed limiter raised, have the air/fuel ratio adjusted and much more. So even if you only see a few gains in hp and tq, the driveability of the car will be changed dramatically.


----------

